# Team Kelme Colors



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Has any one with this color scheme stumbled upon a source of touch up paint for the blue and pearly white colors?

The local auto parts store has a large selection of small touch up bottles with car paint code numbers and I thought I'd cruise the parking lots looking for a good match, but I value the real world experience on this forum.

I finally snagged a Corsa Extra in decent condition and at a reasonable price so am a happy camper. While the frame was in good shape, the owner didn't think much of basic maintenance so I immediately tore it apart to clean and lube. Luckily no surprises - new cables and housing and a couple new barrel adjusters looks like all I'll need. The Athena components look brand new after a good cleaning. I'll post pics after it's all back together.

I've been lurking the Merckx forum for years and thanks for all the good information even though you guys didn't know you were providing it to me!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good luck with the restoration, we'll be looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a Team Kelme Century that was NOS when I snagged the frameset.

Had, and still has, a few storage mars.

Nothing serious mind you!

I've debated touching these up, but probably will before I put the bike on the market later in October.

I've always had good luck with Testors model paint available at a local hobby shop.

You'll have to do a little mixing and experimenting before you actually put the paint on the frame.

Take your time, and it will work out fine for you.


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*my experience with touching up white Pearl Merckx paint...not great results*

I have been working with some white pearl paints and continut to keep looking for whie pearl to touch up some of my Merckx and the 10th that my cycling buddy bought this summer. the problem with white pearl is the touch up paints do not come close to the primer, base coat pearl and clear coat system theat Eddy used on the steel frames.....

the cost to do a air brush touch up with white pearl is around $250,00 for a pint setup for the pint of primer, pint of white base coat, pint of white pearl, and a pint of clear coat + the catalyst for the 4 different paints.....$$$$
.
I have used Limco LB110 white pearl with limited success. I have the hardener for this and got a sample of it to use for touch up. the BIG prolem is it is too yellow. I managed to do a airbrush overspray on the 10th this summer but it is difficult to match the white pearl eaactly. 
The best match i have found is the Subaru Satin White pearl 37J from Subaru in the bottle with a brush, I have tried airbrushing it with limited success.... still not happy with the result 

the otehr is white pearl fingernail polish. Sinful colors at wallgreens 


intersted if anyone else has any luck


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.

I've had limited success with the Testors route in the past. I don't have much talent for mixing the colors to get a good match. Ffortunately, the chips that I'm dealing with are fairly small so maybe the Subaru touch up will be good enough.


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

pablo pinchasso said:


> The best match i have found is the Subaru Satin White pearl 37J from Subaru in the bottle with a brush, I have tried airbrushing it with limited success.... still not happy with the result
> 
> the otehr is white pearl fingernail polish. Sinful colors at wallgreens
> 
> ...


Pablo,

Have you looked at recent GMC/Cadillac pearl paint? I need to cruise some dealership lots. I will have to check out the Subaru satin white pearl.

Thanks,
Karl


----------

